# Renting a car in Palawan



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Do any members know whether or not it’s possible to hire a vehicle in Puerto Princesa? A basic car will suffice. Whilst I appreciate a motorcycle would be the easiest and most cost-effective way to get around independently, that's not an option. Nor do we want to travel by ferry and take our own vehicle.

(1) – if it is possible, any idea about costs, daily & weekly hire? 
(2) – can you provide a name/ contact number/ e-mail address/ website (wishful thinking)/ business location of the person/ company renting? 
(3) - We're well used to driving all over the PH. Apart from the usual shenanigans associated with driving here, are there any other considerations specific to Palawan? Many thanks.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

mabrouk said:


> Do any members know whether or not it’s possible to hire a vehicle in Puerto Princesa? A basic car will suffice. Whilst I appreciate a motorcycle would be the easiest and most cost-effective way to get around independently, that's not an option. Nor do we want to travel by ferry and take our own vehicle.
> 
> (1) – if it is possible, any idea about costs, daily & weekly hire?
> (2) – can you provide a name/ contact number/ e-mail address/ website (wishful thinking)/ business location of the person/ company renting?
> (3) - We're well used to driving all over the PH. Apart from the usual shenanigans associated with driving here, are there any other considerations specific to Palawan? Many thanks.


Just got back from Palawan where we rented a vehicle for a week. I’ve provided the answers to my own questions in case other members need the info.

(1) – if it is possible, any idea about costs, daily & weekly hire? 
Ans: Yes, it is possible and very easy. Cost depends on the make and model of vehicle and the length of time you want to hire it for. Daily hire is naturally the most expensive and usually starts at approx. P2,000 for a small Toyota Wiga and up to P3,500/ 4,000 per day for a 5-seater Toyota Innova/ Hyundai Santa Fe. The best deals are to be had when you hire the vehicle for over 5 days. We were charged P1,500 per day for the Toyoto Wiga with unlimited mileage. The vehicle was approx. one year old and in excellent condition. The company wanted paying in cash up front for the full amount of the hire. Other than that, no deposit required. Re documentation, a form of Ph ID or passport was required and had to be left with the company. The contract had some very strange clauses in it which I duly crossed out before signing and the owner accepted. 

(2) – can you provide a name/ contact number/ e-mail address/ website (wishful thinking)/ business location of the person/ company renting? 
Ans: Just google Car hire in Palawan and a number of companies come up. The company we choose only had about 6 vehicles but they are expanding and their main business is from renting motorcycles. Very nice people, very easy going, and we’d definitely use them again. Anyone needs more info I’d be happy to provide it. Incidentally, they don't have a website but are on Facebook. We found them whilst exploring around PP.

(3) - We're well used to driving all over the PH. Apart from the usual shenanigans associated with driving here, are there any other considerations specific to Palawan?
Ans: Driving in PP is similar to any other Philippine city/ town. Traffic is obviously more scarce outside of PP and therefore makes for more pleasant driving. The biggest problem we came across was that some tarmac/ concrete roads just stopped without warning (they were unfinished) and our small vehicle wasn’t up to the challenge from that point onwards so we had to do a U-turn on a few occasions.

Overall, a pleasant experience and we loved the freedom and independence that comes from having your own vehicle.


----------

